

Google Releases Jaiku Source Code - danw
http://code.google.com/p/jaikuengine/

======
danw
Seems a good place to start understanding the code is the design fundamentals
doc:
[http://code.google.com/p/jaikuengine/source/browse/trunk/doc...](http://code.google.com/p/jaikuengine/source/browse/trunk/doc/design_funument.txt)

The images they refer to are all in the /doc/ folder

~~~
tvon
For the curious, it's a reST document
(<http://docs.python.org/documenting/rest.html>) so were you to check out the
source via SVN (<http://code.google.com/p/jaikuengine/source/checkout>) you
could use some tools to convert it to a more readable format (if you have
docutils installed it probably came with some variation on rst2html or
rst2pdf).

Though, looking at the Makefile it looks like you could also just run 'make
api_docs'

------
est
Looking for XMPP related code on GAE.

svn checkout 15.23 MBytes transferred in 4 minute(s) and 29 second(s)

==================update==================

here we go:

[http://jaikuengine.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/common/protocol/...](http://jaikuengine.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/common/protocol/xmpp.py)

from common.protocol import xmpp

from common.protocol import sms

Now I am worried about XMPP and SMS abuse.

